# Galapagos Underwater - Darwin's Dream - Bronze Award



## Mantadude (Feb 27, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

I wanted to share my latest underwater film - Darwin's Dream. I was lucky enough to have it awarded the bronze award at the Our World Underwater film competition. Galapagos is an amazing destination both below and above the surface. This was shot in only 5 short days of diving. At the end of the film you will see we had a special visitor. It was very exciting. Let me know what you think. 
Please feel free to like, share and comment!

Dustin

Darwin's Dream, Canon 5d Mark II


----------



## 2n10 (Feb 27, 2014)

Great job and an award well earned. Congrats. That had to be a great thrill with the special visitor.


----------



## eml58 (Feb 27, 2014)

Mantadude said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I wanted to share my latest underwater film - Darwin's Dream. I was lucky enough to have it awarded the bronze award at the Our World Underwater film competition. Galapagos is an amazing destination both below and above the surface. This was shot in only 5 short days of diving. At the end of the film you will see we had a special visitor. It was very exciting. Let me know what you think.
> Please feel free to like, share and comment!
> ...



Justifiably awarded I would say, very nice.

On my list of places to Dive, hopefully 2015, always the dilemma, video or Images.

I've wanted to go for a while now mainly for the deep water looking up Images of the Hammer Heads.

The Orca was a definate plus, that's going to take some topping.

Well done, beautiful piece of video work.


----------



## Velo Steve (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm impressed. It is amazing how easy it is to find most (no, not all) of these creatures in the Galapagos. What is not so easy is getting quality footage of them from good angles.

I have a small movie I made last year of a marine iguana. It was really exciting to catch that moment, but I have a long way to go before matching something like this.


----------



## jprusa (Feb 28, 2014)

Very nice! congrats.


----------



## Shakarpix (Feb 28, 2014)

Dustin! Wow, nice job, beautiful! Steady shots even in surge! Well put together. Congratulations on a well deserved award. That was quite a display of underwater life. The closest I've come to that many visitors was diving in the Georgia aquariums main tank.


----------



## Mantadude (Feb 28, 2014)

2n10 said:


> Great job and an award well earned. Congrats. That had to be a great thrill with the special visitor.



Thank you! Yes the Orca's were a surprise. There were 5 of them. You could tell where they were because the birds would just hover above them. Pretty cool to see. Much better than seeing them in a tank.
Dustin


----------



## Mantadude (Feb 28, 2014)

Justifiably awarded I would say, very nice.

On my list of places to Dive, hopefully 2015, always the dilemma, video or Images.

I've wanted to go for a while now mainly for the deep water looking up Images of the Hammer Heads.

The Orca was a definate plus, that's going to take some topping.

Well done, beautiful piece of video work.
[/quote]

Thank you for the compliment. It is an amazing place. You will love it. I was fortunate enough to get the Agressors's 2 for 1 deal. This made more affordable. As for the hammerheads. They are in greater numbers in the spring time, but no whale sharks then. We went in August.

The ocra's were cool. Although they scared away the whale sharks. We only saw 1 on the trip, and should have seen over a dozen. Oh well...
Dustin


----------



## Mantadude (Feb 28, 2014)

Velo Steve said:


> I'm impressed. It is amazing how easy it is to find most (no, not all) of these creatures in the Galapagos. What is not so easy is getting quality footage of them from good angles.
> 
> I have a small movie I made last year of a marine iguana. It was really exciting to catch that moment, but I have a long way to go before matching something like this.



Thanks you, it is certainly a challenging place to get good footage, with surge, current, and cold, makes it challenging.

Dustin


----------



## Mantadude (Feb 28, 2014)

jprusa said:


> Very nice! congrats.



Thanks for watching it!


----------



## Mantadude (Feb 28, 2014)

Shakarpix said:


> Dustin! Wow, nice job, beautiful! Steady shots even in surge! Well put together. Congratulations on a well deserved award. That was quite a display of underwater life. The closest I've come to that many visitors was diving in the Georgia aquariums main tank.



Thank you! the surge can create some difficulty for sure. The Aquarium had to have been interesting. Any video?


----------



## AudioGlenn (Feb 28, 2014)

Awesome work, sir. I enjoyed every minute of it =)


----------



## Tov (Feb 28, 2014)

Beautifull! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## andersde (Feb 28, 2014)

Great video. Orcas, sun fish, whale shark & the hammerheads all in a few days... Very jealous!


----------



## Larry (Feb 28, 2014)

Mantadude said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I wanted to share my latest underwater film - Darwin's Dream. I was lucky enough to have it awarded the bronze award at the Our World Underwater film competition. Galapagos is an amazing destination both below and above the surface. This was shot in only 5 short days of diving. At the end of the film you will see we had a special visitor. It was very exciting. Let me know what you think.
> Please feel free to like, share and comment!
> ...


----------



## Eldar (Feb 28, 2014)

I really enjoyed it. Award well deserved. Makes me wonder why I don´t do anything under water ...


----------



## Mantadude (Feb 28, 2014)

andersde said:


> Great video. Orcas, sun fish, whale shark & the hammerheads all in a few days... Very jealous!



Thanks. Yes I can't believe the diversity myself. It is a special place. thanks for watching it


----------



## Mantadude (Feb 28, 2014)

AudioGlenn said:


> Awesome work, sir. I enjoyed every minute of it =)



Glad you enjoyed it. thanks for watching it.


----------



## Mantadude (Feb 28, 2014)

Eldar said:


> I really enjoyed it. Award well deserved. Makes me wonder why I don´t do anything under water ...



Thanks for watching it. It is certainly very expensive, I think that is what keeps most people. If you shoot on land and want to upgrade a camera body...no big deal. Just buy the body. with underwater you have to buy a new housing with it and that can cost $3k to $6k just for that... Not to mention most people have to travel to shoot. It just adds up.

thanks again for watching and commenting on it.


----------



## ScubaX (Mar 1, 2014)

That was spectacular, some beautiful video and it really gets to the core of why I love diving. For me the choice of video or photo is easy, underwater is video and land is photo.


----------



## Click (Mar 1, 2014)

Award well earned. Great video, a real pleasure to watch. Congrats


----------



## Mantadude (Mar 2, 2014)

ScubaX said:


> That was spectacular, some beautiful video and it really gets to the core of why I love diving. For me the choice of video or photo is easy, underwater is video and land is photo.



I agree with you!


----------



## Mantadude (Mar 2, 2014)

Click said:


> Award well earned. Great video, a real pleasure to watch. Congrats



Thank you...I appreciate that!


----------

